# Really Old, Old, Old Music   Excellent



## DanO55 (Sep 7, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/tL3jeyVDBeM?list=FLpYZEoFpPZgSHFrtCoYoR0g[/video]

Give a Listen to Tom Roush's   You Tube Site for the Best Old Song Videos


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 7, 2015)

That's a beautiful song, Dan.  And great video.


----------



## DanO55 (Sep 7, 2015)

Glad You Like it Nancy,  My favorite Line in that song is... "The Dog Drooped His Tail and looked Wondrously sad." What a Visual!
Tom does all the 1800's Music with detail to Original Lyrics and Pics,  His Videos are  a History Lesson


----------

